
Computer Randomly Plays Classical Music (2009) - laurent123456
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/261186/computer-randomly-plays-classical-music
======
ahh
A while back I was playing Half-life on Steam, and every so often a classical
madrigal would start playing, with oddly familiar voices. A truly strange bug;
I couldn't think of any good reason for it.

Months later, I opened my computer's DVD drive for once, and discovered the
reason: my sister, a professional classical singer, had sent me one of her
recordings, and I had put it in the computer to listen and forgotten about it
for the next year.

Somehow the game was--from its original on-cd release--assuming the proper
soundtrack was on track N of the CD, instead of the Steam install.

Remarkably simple in the end, but a very baffling bug at first.

~~~
slazaro
I think a lot of games used to play tracks on the CD unit if you put an audio
CD, so you could listen to your own music while playing. I think even some
Playstation games did it, not sure if that's common nowadays.

~~~
mrguyorama
Usually it came down to the game CDs themselves acting as actual Redbook CDs,
though not fully standards compliant. It was easier just to store some normal
songs like that then use one of the rather poor compression standards of the
time

------
Multicomp
See, it's little things like this that made Windows 2000 my all-time favorite
version of Windows. It has as much personality as Windows 98 SE minus a ton of
unreliability. By the time XP rolled around, they had made the OS so corporate
and safe that while it had class, it was less 'personable'

~~~
Piskvorrr
This was a feature of the BIOS, not of the OS.

~~~
damnfine
One of the rare times a BIOS error message was less useful than the microsoft
one.

------
jasonrhaas
Hahaha, some coder had a field day with this one.

------
yabba
Good example how volatile is information on the web. Link provided as more
info point to completely different company as many of my bookmarks.

~~~
have_faith
Is this account a bot?

~~~
kiddico
either bot or very confused.

~~~
neuromantik8086
It is time cube.

